# Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work?



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 13, 2003)

I saw one of these at Home Depot, what do you guys think?


----------



## James S (Mar 13, 2003)

short answer, no, they don't work.

The one's that claim some kind of military tech are telling the truth. The military investigated it only to discover it didn't work.


----------



## Lasernerd (Mar 13, 2003)

They dont work as a fact a whole family of raccoons live right next to the damn thing!


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 13, 2003)

Hello V8TOYOTATRK,

Last summer we were on a 10 day canoe trip. Several of the Scouts had the electronic pest repellers. I would always stand next to them. It seemed the misquitoes and flys would always end up on them.

They don't work.

Tom


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

some may work and some may not. I don't see why they can't work if they're designed right. It may take time for the vermin to become really annoyed with the noise, and arrange for other living facilites..hey, I stayed in New York City for 15 years before I had enough..
I had alot of mice in my shed and installed a small plug-in repeller, and swept out all the mice I could find; looked like mom, dad and the kids and the baby..aww..I definately noticed the reduction of the little licorice 'jelly beans' -- on the other hand -- mom came back and evidently gave birth right under the device, a political statement? Anyway, I covered up the new born, and left - I assume mom heard the cries of the 'pinkie' (a surprisingly loud metalic 'click' sound) and came back and took the little one away, and never returned...


----------



## Bill.H (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

I've never tried one, but a while back one of the major mags* did some testing and decided they were essentially useless; Which seems to agree with the other responses from those who did try them.

*I can't remember which, but it was one I trusted, maybe Consumer Reports or Popular Science.


----------



## TOB9595 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

Well, I guess my success with the electronic repeller can be chalked up to prayer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
I've had a couple (maybe 3)plugged into the basement of my house for a few years. I used to get mice in the winter. Since installing these I've had no incicence of mice or anything else. Luck maybe. But I am a believer. Mice can get thru the smallest hole... unbelievable. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## snakebite (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

dont waste your money on them.
it could be better spent on a mean assed barn cat or a big windup trap


----------



## JackBlades (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

Junk. Don't waste your money on them or Dixie Chicks CDs.


----------



## DrAg0n (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

Yes they will work...

if they are Supersonic wave emitters.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

I have a couple of those Pest Offense devices that suppose to keep out pest. Does not seem to work at all. I have a spider crawling next to that thing right now...


ZEPH


----------



## DrAg0n (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

Maybe that spider is the spider that bit spiderman? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Albany Tom (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

I've often wondered if they could contribute to hearing loss. Maybe sounds silly, but UV and IR light can cause eye damage.


----------



## James S (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Do those Ultrasonic pest repellers really work*

from: IPM Of Alaska

[ QUOTE ]

Electronic devices that produce ultrasonic sound that is claimed to control rodents have been on the market for many years. There is no evidence that rodents respond to any high-frequency sound any differently than they respond to sounds within the normal range of human hearing. see: Electronic Pest Control Devices

Ultra-sound has not been shown to drive rodents from buildings or areas, nor has it been proven to cause above normal mortality in rodent populations. Some people that have used them claim that they work for them, so we cannot rightfully say that should never be used, but the evidence points toward these devices not being worth the money, time or effort. 

Tests of commercial ultra-sonic devices have indicated that rodents may be repelled from the immediate area of the ultrasound device for a few minutes to a few days, but they will nearly always return and resume normal activities. Other tests have shown that the degree of repellency depends on the frequency, intensity, and the pre-existing condition of the rodent infestation. The intensity of such sounds must be so great that damage to humans or domestic animals would also be likely. Commercial ultrasonic pest control devices do not produce sounds of such intensity. 

The advertising claims for many commercial devices are unsubstantiated by scientific research. IPM of Alaska has contacted several manufacturers of the most common devices available in Alaska. None of the manufacturers contacted could, or would, provide us with any evidence that the devices work as advertised. Since these devices are often expensive and of questionable effectiveness, they cannot be recommended as a solution to rodent problems. 



[/ QUOTE ]

And for even more info visit the FTC: FTC Warns Manufacturers and Retailers of Ultrasonic Pest-control Devices

[ QUOTE ]

Prior FTC complaints alleged that any reaction by rodents to ultrasound would be temporary at best because rodents become accustomed to ultrasound and will return to their nesting or feeding areas even in the presence of an ultrasonic device. Furthermore, previous FTC complaints alleged that ultrasound devices do not control insects. 


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Empath (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: HiTech Snake Oil*

Thanks, James. Those are worthwhile references.

Modern regulation may have suppressed much of the "snake oil" medicine scams of yesterday, but we never run short of those that devise a good sounding story and then try marketing something around their fabricated claim. The disappointing factor is the big name companies that lock onto the scams and try fleecing their customers, sometimes putting their customers health and lives at risk. Even Coleman, a company that has been respected in their marketing of outdoor needs, market mosquito repellers with a claim that mosquitos won't come near it due to it sounding like a dragonfly or male mosquito.

Another, and potentially higher risk snake oil marketing scheme apparently is the misleading claim of ozone/ion generators. Here, in order to produce the claimed results by the manufacturers, you would have to generate sufficient ionization to make the space uninhabitable. But, even the amount generated, though not sufficient for their claims, is still sufficient to place those with asthma or other breathing problems at risk.

If there are any here, and I'm sure there are, that has bought into their claims, or are thinking that they are protecting their health through such an appliance,
*visit this site*. 

Follow the links there. They're eye openers.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: HiTech Snake Oil*

well, again my experience may be anecdotal, but I bought an Alpine Air Ozone generator before the FDA lowered the acceptable level of ozone generated by a home machine. I was aware of the potential lung irritation, and so ran it only while I was out of the house.. It made the place (New York City, ferret, cigars) smell much better...and I imagined it killed some 'bugs' on surfaces and maybe mildew and fungi..? I don't know, but I'd be interested in a good test..the company offered me my money back (FDA command), but I kept the unit..


----------

